# 10g White crayfish



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This tank was housing my kribs which i am moving to a 27g tank so i want to make it the new home for my pair of white crayfish. It has blue gravle now but i dont know what color to put in there, any suggestions?
This is what it looks like now


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) You can never go wrong with black gravel!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> =) You can never go wrong with black gravel!


Thats what i am changing to on a tank i have black sand, i have there blue and orange crayfish


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

How about that red sand you have?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Since you're going to have multiple tanks, you might want to think about this! =)
YES! MORE IDEAS FOR YOU!
Glasscages.com - Glass Stackables


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> How about that red sand you have?


I dont like sand in my tanks  thast why i am changing black sand i have on one to black gravel 



eternity302 said:


> Since you're going to have multiple tanks, you might want to think about this! =)
> YES! MORE IDEAS FOR YOU!
> Glasscages.com - Glass Stackables


Jackson i hate u sometimes..in a good way tho gggrrrr lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Since you're going to have multiple tanks, you might want to think about this! =)
> YES! MORE IDEAS FOR YOU!
> Glasscages.com - Glass Stackables


Looks cool  why do i listen to u?  lol i am gonna check that website


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! You got it all wrong Claudia, everyone hates YOU =) Now to start my I hate claudia thread, hahaha!!

Btw, if you're looking at black gravel, I use to buy em at PJ's Pet for around $23 before tax for 25lb's! Until i learnt the hard way... JLaquatics sells for $12 for 25lbs =( Sighh...~ Anyways, for my new tank, I got all black gravel from JLaquatics.. just one piece of advice... if you do, take it outside to rinse, as it's soooo incredibly dirty!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> LOL! You got it all wrong Claudia, everyone hates YOU =) Now to start my I hate claudia thread, hahaha!!
> 
> Btw, if you're looking at black gravel, I use to buy em at PJ's Pet for around $23 before tax for 25lb's! Until i learnt the hard way... JLaquatics sells for $12 for 25lbs =( Sighh...~ Anyways, for my new tank, I got all black gravel from JLaquatics.. just one piece of advice... if you do, take it outside to rinse, as it's soooo incredibly dirty!


i got some from a member but i might need some more, thanks for the tip


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Black gravel is awesome


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

are these white crays "alleni's"? where are they coming from?


----------

